# Grooming tips for poodle mix



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

Sophie is not a purebred poodle, we got her from a friend. 

However, i would like to know some more about grooming. We don't have professional groomers in my area so we would have to do some travelling in order to get it properly done. Most people in my area have this kind of poodle-bichon mix and they keep it with the fur like you will see in the photos of Sophie i will attach.










But i would like to know if it's possible to get her fur to have that fuffly poodle look. She is 23 weeks i might add.

Also, she has a lot of white hair in her black fur. Is she turning grey perhaps?


----------



## -Lilith- (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes it is possible. Tons of brushing!!! Get a force dryer so you can blow dry her coat straight 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a silver dog and they turn from jet black to silver. Your dog is young and so I believe her markings are just that way and I don't think she is turning gray or silver. She looks like she has a typical puppy coat and a dryer should help hop get the look you are going for. She is adorable, what a cutie.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Very Possible! Step 1; Brush her out with a pin brush then comb to remove any matting
Step 2; Give her a bath and use a conditioner/rinse Make sure sure is rinsed really well!
Step 3; Blot the excess water out trying not to rub so you don't create tangles then using your blow dryer set on low/warm(NOT HOT) Use your pin brush & dry her coat like you blow out your own hair! It is time consuming but sooo worth it if you want fluff!


----------



## Luthian Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

We get a lot of poodle/bichon mixes in salon, we call them poochons over here!
I have got to say, I'm not a huge fan of cocker/poodles or labradoodles (just from grooming perspective, each to their own) but I LOVE poochons! Most of them have really thick springy hair (not all of them it is a mix afterall) that scissors really well. I love scissoring them into a sort of bichon show trim with big shoulders and round heads.
I saw Ilse Frenl-Kleton doing a demo on one at premiergroom last year and it was beautiful more impressive than most bichons.
Loads of people over here are starting to use them for comps, they have the conformation of a bichon but the coat of a poodle.
I've found a photo from someone in Italy to show you what I mean.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you all for the suggestions!
However, i find myself in a dilemma. Sophie has hated the blowdryer for all her life. So we just let her wrapped up in towels in a warm room until she's dryed. Any idea to get her used to the blowdryer? We tried giving her food when turning it on and all sorts of praise for being calm, but none worked. As soon as it is turned on, she tries to attack it and even barks at me for turning it on.


----------



## Luthian Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

You have to be really careful WHEN you give treats and praise. If you give treats and praise when she's having a hairy fit then you just end up re-enforcing her behavior. The trick to get dogs to tolerate the dryer is persistence and consistency. Put your dog on a grooming table, or something else off the ground and anti-slip, make sure she isn't going to hurt herself or fling herself off , so maybe get someone to help. Switch the dryer on wait out the hissy fit (they don't usually keep going for long) wait until she stands nicely and reward. Do this everyday until she's used to it. There's no point telling her off best to ignore what you don't like and carry on regardless. I'm not a dog trainer this just works for me!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Oh my....she is adorable and has lots of curls. More curls than Charlie got. 

Her color now look just like Charlie's when he was about 4 months old. Now, at one year old, he is a mix of grey, black and a bit of white here and there. 

Yes, you can make her all fluffy like a poodle. After a bath, I dried Charlie with a towel and let the hair dried naturally. Then I would brushed him. After a brush, he will shake himself to make himself all fluffy.

He hates the whole process but mommy likes it so..... Lol.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Sophie is a cutie. She will get used to the hair drier, but don't point it at her until she is used to the noise and not so scared of it. Only then just do a few seconds at a time and make a game of it.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

Take her to a professional, a lot of times dogs try to take advantage of their mom and dad, who don't know how to handle it correctly, and that's how bad behaviors stick. I think she would look very cute in a Portuguese Water Dog trim, her coat looks like it may be more wavy than curly



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

